# ANT Tutorial . Schritte bzgl. Junit Bibliothek



## Guest (9. Jan 2009)

Hallo,

ich gehe gerade das ant tutorial durch um mich zumindest vorerst rudimentär damit auszukennen...
Jedoch muß ich dazu sagen, dass ich für das Tutorial eclipse 3.4 nutze sowie ein jdk1.5.
Bekanntermaßen ist ant in eclipse integriert (version 1.7)

Zum Test externen bibliotheken wird das junit.jar hinzugefügt.
Ich erhalte allerdings nicht die gewünschte Ausgabe ....

...
junit:
    [junit] Running HelloWorldTest
    [junit] Tests run: 2, Failures: 1, Errors: 0, Time elapsed: 0,01 sec
    [junit] Test HelloWorldTest FAILED

BUILD SUCCESSFUL
...

sondern in eclipse erscheint

...
junit:
Warning: Reference application has not been set at runtime, but was found during
build file parsing, attempting to resolve. Future versions of Ant may support
 referencing ids defined in non-executed targets.
BUILD SUCCESSFUL
Total time: 484 milliseconds
...

Was mache ich falsch?

Danke.


----------



## Gast (12. Jan 2009)

ups... kann mir keiner folgen bzw. Tipp geben?
sorry aber ich versteh nicht was falsch sein soll


----------



## Gast (12. Jan 2009)

HAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOO????

Keiner mal mit ant gespielt??
Keiner das tut gemacht??
Keiner dafür eclipse genommen??

schönen Feierabend!


----------



## FOOOOAAAAG (9. Mrz 2010)

wär schön zu wissen welches tut .. "Tutorial eclipse 3.4" sagt mit net viel.. 

wir wärs mit dem buch.. 
Ant: the definitive guide - Google Bücher

les zumindest mal die ersten 5 seiten 

seite 2-3 fehtl in der vorschau.. zusammenfassend steht, dass du Umgebungsvariablen setzen sollst

ANT_HOME=C:\ant\apache-ant-1.6.1   //also dein ant-verzeichniss
JAVA_HOME=C:\jdk1.4    //pfad zu deinem developmentKid
PATH= %PATH%;%ANT_HOME%\bin //path dek-initialisieren

spezielle zu deinem Fehler verweise ich auf -> Old Nabble - Ant - Users - Target "ûf" does not exist in the project "null".

könnte vllt helfen


----------



## maki (9. Mrz 2010)

^
Musst lauter sprechen, so dass er dich im Januar 2009 noch hört


----------

